# Ziemlich beste Freunde: Erster englischer Trailer zum US-Remake



## AliciaKo (18. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ziemlich beste Freunde: Erster englischer Trailer zum US-Remake* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ziemlich beste Freunde: Erster englischer Trailer zum US-Remake


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Dezember 2018)

Peinlich die Originale nicht einfach für sich stehen zu lassen und für alles angepasste Versionen zu basteln.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2018)

Unwort dieses Jahrzehnts für mich: Film-Remake

langsam geht mir dieser Remake-Wahn in Hollywood tierisch auf den Zeiger


----------



## Loosa (18. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Peinlich die Originale nicht einfach für sich stehen zu lassen und für alles angepasste Versionen zu basteln.



USA machen halt nicht so peinliche Synchronisierungen wie wir. 
Da laufen ausländische Filme mit O-Ton, aber nur in wenigen Programmkinos. Ausnahme waren die Kung-Fu-Filme der 70er/80er. Und die waren dermaßen asynchron, dass das zum running gag wurde.

Wenn ein Film potential zeigt, dann wird er für den eigenen Markt dann einfach neu verfilmt. Auch 'ne Aussage, mal die Kohle für einen kompletten Film raushauen - weil ich es mir Wert bin. 



/edit: Das"Honig im Kopf" Remake muss in USA aber ziemlich gefloppt sein.


----------



## Free23 (18. Dezember 2018)

Also der Trailer kann mich nicht überzeugen... Gefällt wahrscheinlich nur den Menschen, die eben den Originalfilm nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> USA machen halt nicht so peinliche Synchronisierungen wie wir.


Synchronisationen ist ein Thema, ich würde keinen Ami zumuten Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch, Schwedisch, Dänisch, Finnisch, etc zu lernen.

Aber etwas Kultur, Landschaft und Lebenseinstellung von anderen mitzunehmen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte !
Man kann dann auch nebenbei mal ein klitzekleines bischen Geographie lernen und nicht vollständig verblöden.


----------



## Loosa (18. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Synchronisationen ist ein Thema, ich würde keinen Ami zumuten Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch, Schwedisch, Dänisch, Finnisch, etc zu lernen.
> 
> Aber etwas Kultur, Landschaft und Lebenseinstellung von anderen mitzunehmen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte !
> Man kann dann auch nebenbei mal ein klitzekleines bischen Geographie lernen und nicht vollständig verblöden.



Das sehe ich auch so, aber wir sitzen ja auch im zerklüfteten Europa.

Die USA sind allein flächenmäßig mehr als doppelt so groß wie die gesamte EU. Da kann ich es schon nachvollziehen, dass die eher mit sich selbst beschäftigt sind. Wer will schon 50 Staaten mit Hauptstädten lernen? Kein Wunder, dass im Kopf dann nur noch wenig Speicherplatz übrig ist. 

Eher egozentrische Weltbilder gibt es bei uns aber natürlich genauso. Einmal im Jahr Malle macht den Horizont nicht unbedingt größer. Höchstens breiter.


----------



## Celerex (18. Dezember 2018)

Ohne den Trailer überhaupt gesehen zu haben, das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren. Der Film hat den klassischen französischen Scharm und Witz. Sowas kann man einfach nicht "veramerikanisieren". 
Genauso wie Honig im Kopf. Das funktioniert einfach nicht.


----------



## Kartamus (19. Dezember 2018)

Also was finden wir: Die typischen USA Hasser und jemanden der über deutsche Synchronisationen meckert. Meine Meinung? Sag ich euch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Also was finden wir: Die typischen USA Hasser und jemanden der über deutsche Synchronisationen meckert. Meine Meinung? Sag ich euch nicht.


... dann lass doch solche sinnbefreiten Beiträge einfach sein.  

Jeder ist aufgerufen seine Meinung hier kundzutun & niemand wird für seine Meinung kritisiert. Naja, okay, nuuub & Co. vllt. schon, aber das sind Ausnahmen!


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Der Film hat den klassischen französischen Scharm und Witz. Sowas kann man einfach nicht "veramerikanisieren".
> Genauso wie Honig im Kopf. Das funktioniert einfach nicht.


Ich finde, _Honig im Kopf_ hat auch schon in der deutschen Version nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert. Das war für mich viel zu sehr auf die Til Schweiger Formel gemünzt und teilweise nur als Vorlage für ein paar Witzchen gedient. (zB das Gespräch mit dem Arzt, das wie ein Sketch wirkt, aber mit der Realität von Alzheimer/Demenz Patienten nichts zu tun hat."

Alleine schon der Titel: (etwas) "Honig im Kopf" haben, der die Synapsen verklebt und das Denken schwer macht, ist ja was anderes als einen "Kopf voller Honig" haben, in dem dann der Honig das Gehirn ersetzt.

Zudem haben die Macher der US Version scheinbar den stärksten Moment der Bildsprache des Films versemmelt:
Im DE Original sitzt "der Alte" eines Morgens alleine auf einer Bank in Venedig. Darauf angesprochen, warum, weiß er keine Antwort mehr. Auch die Protagonisten des Films kommen nicht dahinter. _Nur der Zuschauer_ sieht aufgrund der Kameraeinstellung das eingeritzte Herz auf der Rückseite der Bank, auf der er sitzt und kann daraus schließen, daß "der Alte" und seine Frau hier mal gesessen haben.
Prima Metapher für die Erlebnisse, die "einfach aus dem Blickfeld verschwinden" und vergessen werden und für Handlungen, die den Angehörigen unsinnig erscheinen - aber nur, weil sie sie nicht verstehen können.

Beispiel aus der Praxis: Ich habe eine demente Frau gesehen, die in der Vorweihnachtszeit die schöne Papiertischdecke zerrissen hat. Keiner konnte verstehen, wieso sie das macht. Bis sie das herausgerissene Stück um ihre Fernsehzeitung legte: Sie wollte die Zeitung als Geschenk verpacken.

In der US Version des Films hingegen: ... Til Schweiger: "Honig im Kopf"-Remake wird von US-Kritikern zerrissen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Celerex (19. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, _Honig im Kopf_ hat auch schon in der deutschen Version nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert.



Das ist natürlich schade, dass du dem Film keinen Scharm oder Witz abgewinnen kannst, aber so sind die Geschmäcker eben. Für mich gehört der Film in dem Bezug zu den wenig sehenswerten deutschen Produktionen und das trotz Til Schweiger,  der aber ohnehin nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann lass doch solche sinnbefreiten Beiträge einfach sein.



dazu ist dieser Troll leider nicht in der Lage  siehe auch die ganzen Ergüsse unter *jeder* JC-News der letzten Wochen


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schade, dass du dem Film keinen Scharm oder Witz abgewinnen kannst, aber so sind die Geschmäcker eben. Für mich gehört der Film in dem Bezug zu den wenig sehenswerten deutschen Produktionen und das trotz Til Schweiger,  der aber ohnehin nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


Es geht nicht um den Schauspieler T. Schweiger (was allerdings auch schon schlimm genug ist ), sondern um den Filmemacher. Was sollte zB die Nebenstory mit dem dem ehemaligen Nebenbuhler (Liefers), dessen Party ja nur für den Gag _"Opa zündet das Feuerwerk zu früh" _im Film war?
Der Film ist mehr damit beschäftigt, die Formle eines Til Schweiger Films zu erfüllen als sich der Geschichte anzunehmen. Fast könnte man meinen, Demenz sei doch was Lustiges, da durch das ganze Chaos immer was los sei...


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2018)

Ziemlich beste Freunde ist genial - fand ich sehr gut!

Remake? Bräuchte es meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich - der Trailer sieht aber gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus.
Scheint ziemlich 1:1 umgesetzt.


----------

